# Check Engine light : code P057C



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

My check engine light came on this morning ... I went to Auto zone for a Diagnostic check and they gae me that code. Does anyone know of this code? Please give any information if you do.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

DTC _P057C_ 00: Brake Pedal Position Sensor Circuit Low Voltage

Careful...depending on which brake switch it is, you may not have brake lights. Some cars have 2...one for the brake lights; another for cruise control/transmission control. I'm not sure if the Cruze does or not, but I would check that the brake lights are working before you even leave the parking lot so that you can drive defensively.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

We have a nice OBD2 code reference post here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/11038-odb2-code-reference.html which says 

P057C Cruise Control Related Malfunction

This is coming from the EZ Flash definitions. Where is your reference coming from, jblackburn? Seems that we have a big difference in what the issue is.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Le Google!

Still probably the brake switch and is related to the CC. Had this problem before on another car where it wouldn't engage because the brake switch was stuck.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Le Google!
> 
> Still probably the brake switch and is related to the CC. Had this problem before on another car where it wouldn't engage because the brake switch was stuck.


Wish we had a definite source to know what codes are what. $200 for the Cruze service manuals is crazy.


----------



## Coyoteblack (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you I will check that out..(brake lights)


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

"Le-Google"

Is that the site from France where the motto is "I give up"


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Coyoteblack said:


> My check engine light came on this morning ... I went to Auto zone for a Diagnostic check and they gae me that code. Does anyone know of this code? Please give any information if you do.





Coyoteblack,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed and taken care of for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I bet it's a proprietary DTC on something that should probably be generic. Manufacturers have been trying to muscle out independents for awhile now.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Spocktwin (May 15, 2011)

*BPP sensor replacement*

Has anyone actually done the replacement? What is the size of the bolt holding the sensor on. What is the easiest way to do it? 
Mine needs replaced but seems like a real challenge to get to it
thanks for any help!!!


----------

